# Datei, auf einem Netzwerkrechner speichern.



## Thorsten 12 (10. Sep 2004)

Hallo, 

ich möchte eine Datei die auf einem Netzwerkrechner steht einlesen und dann wieder speichern. 

Lokalt ist es ja kein Dinge eine Datei einzulesen...., ich bin hier wie folgt vorgegangen...:


```
String url="C:/test/test.txt";
 BufferedReader reader = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(url)); 
 .....//und habe dann ein BufferedReader objekt...und kann die DAtei auslesen
```


 selbes geht dann acuh mit dem speichern....

```
BufferedWriter writer = new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter(url);
```



Nun mein Problem....die Datei liegt nicht mehr lokal, sondern zum Beispiel auf dem localhost...
mit einem URL Objekt kann ich die Datei auch einlesen....


```
URL url= new URL("http://localhost/test/test.txt");
BufferedReader reader = new BufferedReader((Reader) new InputStreamReader(url.openStream()));
```

nun möchte ich aber auch wieder ein writer objekt instanzieren, so dass ich schreiben kann...aber das bekomme ich ja nicht mit meinem url objekt hin...


```
BufferedWriter writer = new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter(????);
```

habt ihr eine Idee für mich? Danke!!!

_edited by thE_29: Codetags repariert_


----------



## meez (10. Sep 2004)

doch...Mit Post...


----------



## Thorsten 12 (10. Sep 2004)

das heißt dann genau? Mit post?...Kannst du das vielleicht noch keiner sagen?  Danke dir!


----------



## Thorsten 12 (10. Sep 2004)

Ich meine natürlich:

das heißt dann genau? Mit post?...Kannst du das vielleicht noch "genauer" sagen? Danke dir!


----------



## BoneCracker (12. Sep 2004)

Hi,
ich denke nicht, dass du einfach schreibend auf http://localhost oder einen anderen Server schreiben kannst. (Ansonsten könntest du ja einfach mal schnell z.B. google.de oder etwas anderes umschreiben.

Ist der andere PC ein Windows PC, wenn ja könntest du es z.B. mit Samba (siehe google) auf dem Server die Datei schreiben. Oder du schreibst für den PC selbst noch ein Serverprogramm, welches das dann schreibt. Am einfachsten wäre es wohl (was auch mein Vorposter mit "POST" meint), du schreibst ein CGI Script, und Postest dann die Datei an das Script, welches die Datei dann schreibt (dort musst du dann jenachdem im CGI-Script (PHP, Perl oder sowas) noch nachprüfen, ob bestimmte kriterien erfüllt sind, da ansonsten eine sehr hohe Sicherheitslücke besteht, da dir jeder mal schnell ein paar Viren schicken kann.) 

Dateien musst du wahrscheinlich über ein Socket posten. Wie das "POST"en dann genau auszusehen hat, musst du in einem HTTP-Tutorial schauen.

Mfg


----------



## Guest (13. Sep 2004)

Besten Dank für Eure Antworten!

Aber es soll ja eigentlich nur im eigenen lokalen kleinen Netzwerk geschehen, wo ich dann auf einen Netwerk rechner schreiben will...Gibt es da nicht eine einfache Lösung? 

Danke....!!


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Sep 2004)

ja: binde den "entfernten" Ordner unter auf deinem Windowsrechner  (auf dem auch das Java Programm läuft)  z.B. als Laufwerk "X:\" ein, dann kannst du von Java aus darauf ganz normal zugreifen.


----------



## Thorsten 12 (13. Sep 2004)

Hm ja das würde gehen, doch das Programm läuft nicht nur auf meinem Rechner sondern auf verschiedenen und dann kann ich ja nicht jedesmal diese Einstellung vornehmen  
Habt ihr sonst noch Tipps?


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Sep 2004)

webdav?

ftp?

Wie sieht denn die Infrastruktur aus?


----------



## Thorsten 12 (13. Sep 2004)

Also per Http kann ich verwenden....auch kann ich lesend und schreiben über den Windows Explorer auf die Datei zugreifen, jedoch nicht per ftp.....


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Sep 2004)

> auch kann ich lesend und schreiben über den Windows Explorer auf die Datei zugreifen


was heisst das?


----------



## foobar (14. Sep 2004)

> auch kann ich lesend und schreiben über den Windows Explorer auf die Datei zugreifen,


Dann sollte dir das   hier weiter helfen.


----------

